# Why UT upsets WV



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2018)

If you want to call it that. I know everyone is overlooking us at this point and everyone has every reason to. And I know everyone thinks using lasts years injuries is an excuse. But if you'd be honest,  you'd tell yourself,  at that magnitude,  it's understandable. WV lost Grier and they fell apart. But we lose most of our team and it's an excuse.  


They are 1 dimensional:
WV has NFL caliber WRs and Grier is more than capable of getting it done.  But past that,  they don't have the talent. On paper,  we looked doomed. We've got a true freshman at CB going up against NFL WR/s. But... Grier is horrible under pressure, Pruitt is going to take advantage of that and blitz early and often.  Butch was a sorry game day coach,  but he left plenty of talent, which most of yall are not aware of because they were injured last season.  I'm not sure what to expect from the Nose when we're in 3-4, but the rest of our guys in the box are studs and unlike last year.  We have them healthy for now. OLBs will keep pressure Grier and force bad throws and turnovers. 


WV is turnover prone: 
This alone, as we all know,  can change the outcome of the game. The team with less turnovers,  usually win. They were ranked 97 in turnovers last year. Throwing 14 ints and Grier was responsible for 12 and 12 fumbles. 


Weak defense:
They were ranked  106 at defense last year.  Giving up an avg of 440 yards per game. WV defense is a major weakness,  our line is going to feast on their o line,  their LBs are mediocre at best.  This is where we control the game.  Grinding out the run game and chewing up the clock to keep their offense off the field.  I'm expecting a 60-40 run to pass ratio.  And the run game will open up some explosive pass plays along with the play action catching them off guard often. 


Mental game:
Dana has been making excuses a lot lately,  that tells me he is worried,  the battle of mentality is already half won. He's complaining we got more practices, he's complaining that our roster has OR at each position, so he has no clue who's playing where.  On the other hand,  Pruitt is calm and collected and seems confident. 

Overrated:
Simply put,  they are an overrated 7 win team.  They won by 2 points to a 1 win Baylor for Gods sake. And struggled against any team with decent talent


Element of surprise:
The great unknown...WV has no clue who our starters are,  what our players consist of, or what plays well be running.   We have no identity on tape for them to prepare for.  And they will need to go back to 2016 to even see half this team that's playing today. 

Coaching:
He's unproven as a head coach,  but you can't deny the guy is one of the best DC. He has surrounded himself with an elite staff. And you can bet he has this team ready and everyone will have a chip on their shoulder. This team is hungry and bitter with something to prove.  

Season openers:
We've won 9 straight season openers in the worst decade of UT football.  Every year this happens. Wr were supposed to lose to Cal, Montana, NC State and Mike Glennon and David Anerson was going to eat us alive. Same with Keeton and Utah State in 14. And GT last year. 

WV will score and make us look stupid at times,  but I think we win a close one and set the tone for the Pruitt era.

Go Vols


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

It’s college football anything could happen. I read just the first paragraph and stopped. I’ll tell you why. New offense and new defense. First year head coach. But in your defense they’ve had months to prepare. Kirby’s first game looked good in the dome.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2018)

Well maybe you should read the rest cause it seems no one here is aware of WV lol


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2018)

And imo, new systems are overrated.  Pruitt had simplified.  And most of these guys played 3-4 in high school and pro style offense.  Not like we're going to triple option


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2018)

It's college football, so you really never know what may happen. But I am going with WV in this one. I am looking forward to the game, though. I'll be checking it out.

Hoping y'all have an injury free game, bud.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> set the tone for the Pruitt era.
> 
> Go Vols



I have no doubt.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2018)

Me too. Their transfers on the d line are looking great right now


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Me too. Their transfers on the d line are looking great right now



You’ve been right more than you’ve been wrong. Good luck to your Vols. Maybe they’ll represent the SEC well. Other than that I could care less.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2018)

and you're down 10 to 0 in the first quarter  it's not even over. go mountaineers. Labor Day Volsux?


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 1, 2018)

I smell burning couches.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2018)

Appalachian State is up 10 to 7 over Penn State in the first quarter


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> and you're down 10 to 0 in the first quarter  it's not even over. go mountaineers. Labor Day Volsux?



Go back to the first post. He broke it down for all of us....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Go back to the first post. He broke it down for all of us....


 hey just added a lot of new material for slayer to put it in his compendium


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2018)

They say beer increases the size of the "post" button.....I'd say ol Buck got started early, just like WV.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> and you're down 10 to 0 in the first quarter  it's not even over. go mountaineers. Labor Day Volsux?


Their defensive line is a surprise. But this is expected this early on the game.  But we've all seen UT come back enough that I'm not worried yet.  But I am disgusted.  We look slow,  lazy and lost on defense


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> They say beer increases the size of the "post" button.....I'd say ol Buck got started early, just like WV.


I may have


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> hey just added a lot of new material for slayer to put it in his compendium


I'll expect it.  And I'll eat my crow


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Their defensive line is a surprise. But this is expected this early on the game.  But we've all seen UT come back enough that I'm not worried yet.  But I am disgusted.  We look slow,  lazy and lost on defense



Lost on defense? Hmm, maybe it’s that new scheme....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'll expect it.  And I'll eat my crow


i'm not ragging on you brother I just hate the volunteers


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Lost on defense? Hmm, maybe it’s that new scheme....


Or maybe it's the 3true freshman and guys that been injured and haven't played since 16. Let them shake the rust off. Offense is doing great


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> i'm not ragging on you brother I just hate the volunteers


Im familiar with ya 6


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2018)

Pruitt needs to take 3 here though


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> Appalachian State is up 10 to 7 over Penn State in the first quarter


Appy is a great team for what they are.  They had to rebuild some last year


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Pruitt needs to take 3 here though


I'll take the 6 though


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Or maybe it's the 3true freshman and guys that been injured and haven't played since 16. Let them shake the rust off. Offense is doing great



Gotcha


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2018)

Look at that.  Pressure and he falls apart


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

Look at that 13/7 at the half. UT dominating.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2018)

UT doing much better than I expected. Been watching my Dawgs, so I have not been watching much else. UT must be playing some pretty good D so far. WV can score!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2018)

2 injuries so far.  So old.  Smith is a beast,  hate to lose him on o line. Chandler at RB hurts too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> i'm not ragging on you brother I just hate the volunteers


I've never been a WV fan, but I could be persuaded.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> 2 injuries so far.  So old.  Smith is a beast,  hate to lose him on o line. Chandler at RB hurts too



Injuries suck. I remember when we came close to losing half our team in Knoxville.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 1, 2018)

I didn't know what to expect here, but we have stayed in this game. The O Line is terrible, and I am not a fan of the zone coverage on D they are running. But you can expect to lose some yards against a spread offense. Hope this delay doesn't affect us negatively.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2018)

Smith will be back. Thank God.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> I didn't know what to expect here, but we have stayed in this game. The O Line is terrible, and I am not a fan of the zone coverage on D they are running. But you can expect to lose some yards against a spread offense. Hope this delay doesn't affect us negatively.


Flashbacks of Oregon come to mind for you? WV was getting winded.  They will be recharged now.  Need our d to step up a notch.  I'd take the 3 freshmen out or give them a series at least.  But what do i know


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2018)

I agree. O line does not look improved at all.  WV got some good transfers from Clemson and USC on d line.  I overlooked them for sure.  They were definitely expecting the run game.  And that's worked for the passing game to this point.  JG is looking like the recruit he was supposed to be


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 1, 2018)

Country rooooads, take me home, West Virginia....


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2018)

I REALLY need a monster comeback by Tennessee for my picks....and i don't expect it to happen.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2018)

injuries. bad o line. same vol excuses. every year.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> injuries. bad o line. same vol excuses. every year.



Bucknasty is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2018)

UT band needs to start playing Rusty Top!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'll expect it.  And I'll eat my crow


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Appy is a great team for what they are.  They had to rebuild some last year


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 1, 2018)

It really is a poor ol rocky top


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

Bucknasty where you at man?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Bucknasty where you at man?



That boy be filling up on crow!!!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2018)

I'm here.  You know how I'm feeling.  Offense looks good.  Very disappointed in defense.  But , it's expected with 3 freshman in their first start against NFL guys.  I would have liked for Pruitt to have brought in some more experienced guys.  It was obvious in the 3rd we couldn't stop the pass with that personnel.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm here.  You know how I'm feeling.  Offense looks good.  Very disappointed in defense.  But , it's expected with 3 freshman in their first start against NFL guys.  I would have liked for Pruitt to have brought in some more experienced guys.  It was obvious in the 3rd we couldn't stop the pass with that personnel.


how does an off panther score is 14 points in that game looks good just curious


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm here.  You know how I'm feeling.  Offense looks good.  Very disappointed in defense.  But , it's expected with 3 freshman in their first start against NFL guys.  I would have liked for Pruitt to have brought in some more experienced guys.  It was obvious in the 3rd we couldn't stop the pass with that personnel.



Pruitt will need an extra year or three.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2018)

14 points in a game you have a poor offense and a 4-8 season ahead to look forward to


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> how does an off panther score is 14 points in that game looks good just curious


Huh? You may have had more than me


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Huh? You may have had more than me


i did the voice thingy.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2018)

seriously how can you say Tennessee has a good offense bucknasty


----------



## Horns (Sep 1, 2018)

Maybe Dana will quit crying now that he won


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 1, 2018)

I love the fact that TN is gonna suck for another year.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> 14 points in a game you have a poor offense and a 4-8 season ahead to look forward to


QB was 19-25 and backup RB avg 6 yards a carry.  That's pretty productive. They blew us out in the first quarter and the 3rd quarter.  I think they delay really helped them refresh cause they seem to burn out pretty quick after a quarter.  I'm not saying we would have won without the delay,  but they definitely got rest, which helped their fast paced offense. I give WV credit,  they filled in their gaps from last year.  Their defense made tremendous strides on the d line.  Not a good first opponent,  but I thought we would put more pressure on them,  which when we did,  it was effective. And control the clock.  Oh well.  My sons football team is undefeated and he's having a big year.  I can still enjoy that


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2018)

mark-7mag said:


> I love the fact that TN is gonna suck for another year.


I still think we can pull out 8 wins.  WV is legitimate.  I don't think they are a NC team with Oklahoma in their way,  but they are better than I gave them credit for.  Or UT has not improved at all.  Which,  I seen a lot of the same from some groups


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2018)

Dang I got busy and didn't get to cheer for WV. Oh well.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2018)

Horns said:


> Maybe Dana will quit crying now that he won


He was a little too happy for that win lol He definitely stressed us though


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 1, 2018)

And all over West Virginia the couches are burning tonight.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I still think we can pull out 8 wins.  WV is legitimate.  I don't think they are a NC team with Oklahoma in their way,  but they are better than I gave them credit for.  Or UT has not improved at all.  Which,  I seen a lot of the same from some groups



Buck please stop with the excuses brother. Tip your hat and move on.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Buck please stop with the excuses brother. Tip your hat and move on.


How was anything you quoted an excuse?  I've made 0 excuses and gave them credit.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 1, 2018)

Slayer is powering up on juice and will be roun shortly. 

Country roads, take me home...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> How was anything you quoted an excuse?  I've made 0 excuses and gave them credit.



Losing players isn’t an excuse?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2018)

I never said that's why we lost.  I only confirmed we had 2 injuries


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> Slayer is powering up on juice and will be roun shortly.
> 
> Country roads, take me home...


He's on ignore


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> If you want to call it that. I know everyone is overlooking us at this point and everyone has every reason to. And I know everyone thinks using lasts years injuries is an excuse. But if you'd be honest,  you'd tell yourself,  at that magnitude,  it's understandable. WV lost Grier and they fell apart. But we lose most of our team and it's an excuse.
> 
> 
> They are 1 dimensional:
> ...



I’ve got to give credit where it’s due. This has to be the most epic Analysis of a tail whooping I’ve seen...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

The most important thing I took from the loss is a healthy Vol team still can’t win!!?


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 1, 2018)

My wife has the chillens down gettin ready to burn da couch and UT dreams.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 1, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> I’ve got to give credit where it’s due. This has to be the most epic Analysis of a tail whooping I’ve seen...


Hey, if I could predict the future, I'd be playing the lotto. No one knew what was happening,  or what UT would look like.  Half these guys look at Vegas odds to make predictions. Least I thought it out and gave a realistic assessment based off previous events


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Hey, if I could predict the future, I'd be playing the lotto. No one knew what was happening,  or what UT would look like.  Half these guys look at Vegas odds to make predictions. Least I thought it out and gave a realistic assessment based off previous events


Which previous event would that be?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Hey, if I could predict the future, I'd be playing the lotto. No one knew what was happening,  or what UT would look like.  Half these guys look at Vegas odds to make predictions. Least I thought it out and gave a realistic assessment based off previous events



Your serious ain’t ya? ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2018)

Excellent WV analysis coach BuckNasty!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 1, 2018)

That was ugly


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2018)

Overrated he said!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I still think we can pull out 8 wins.  WV is legitimate.  I don't think they are a NC team with Oklahoma in their way,  but they are better than I gave them credit for.  Or UT has not improved at all.  Which,  I seen a lot of the same from some groups


lol.


----------



## antharper (Sep 1, 2018)

This thread needs to be mentioned in the funniest threads ever in the deer hunting section


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which previous event would that be?


that stellar 0-8 sec record last season?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I'll expect it.  And I'll eat my crow



Do you ever get tired of crow and rubber? I think you’re teeth are permanently coated with some kind of film.

Cause sticking your foot in your mouth happens weekly.  

Sorry the Vols lost again.....

No surprise to us smart folks.. Vols suck!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> Slayer is powering up on juice and will be roun shortly.
> 
> Country roads, take me home...



Ummmmm... Slayer done stuck a pig and loaded it in the cooler.. 

Bucky stuck his foot in his mouth and got another Vols sucks! 

I’m laying in my tent right now loving life! Gut full of Bbq and stew and pork in the cooler.. Vols suck!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 2, 2018)

Vols lose again!!


----------



## antharper (Sep 2, 2018)

Only one SEC loss today


----------



## Throwback (Sep 2, 2018)

West Virginia wins the Banjo Picker Bowl!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 2, 2018)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which previous event would that be?


Umm last year's stats and coaching styles


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 2, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Overrated he said!


A team that had a 50% win ratio and a defense that gave up close to 500 yards a game shouldn't have a #17 preseason ranking. So I overlooked them.  I'm not the only person here who has missed a pick.  How many of us picked Texas to lose to Maryland? I'll eat my crow for the loss, but don't make it more than it needs to be


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 2, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Umm last year's stats and coaching styles


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> A team that had a 50% win ratio and a defense that gave up close to 500 yards a game shouldn't have a #17 preseason ranking. So I overlooked them.  I'm not the only person here who has missed a pick.  How many of us picked Texas to lose to Maryland? I'll eat my crow for the loss, but don't make it more than it needs to be



You didn’t just miss a pick you wrote a book about how the Vols would win. It was pretty detailed.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 2, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> You didn’t just miss a pick you wrote a book about how the Vols would win. It was pretty detailed.


Those are things you should consider when deciding what team wins and why... Or should I just look at the Vegas odds? Do you not weigh things out against 2 teams before a prediction?  It was game 1, I was excited and hopeful and put my thoughts down of what I expected.  That's why I'm here

I also stated on paper it was a nightmare matchup with their passing game and us plugging in 3 true freshman to combat their passing attack. And they would make us look stupid at times. But to balance that,  we'd pressure Grier.
We didn't pressure them enough, though when we did it was very effective,  but they started hitting quick slants to counter that. 

It's football man. We lost, I gave them credit for their win.  What more do you want?  To drag it on and pick at me like elementary kids and remind me in every thread I was wrong?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Those are things you should consider when deciding what team wins and why... Or should I just look at the Vegas odds? Do you not weigh things out against 2 teams before a prediction?  It was game 1, I was excited and hopeful and put my thoughts down of what I expected.  That's why I'm here
> 
> I also stated on paper it was a nightmare matchup with their passing game and us plugging in 3 true freshman to combat their passing attack. And they would make us look stupid at times. But to balance that,  we'd pressure Grier.
> We didn't pressure them enough, though when we did it was very effective,  but they started hitting quick slants to counter that.
> ...



I made every pick in the Pick’ems without looking at Vegas odds. I just went with my gut. I missed on several. Your missing the point. Most everyone here that picked against the Vols or try to explain why over the last few weeks you took as we just hate the Vols. Which we do but a few folks around here understand what a first year coach and new staff has to do to win. Not so much because we are better than you but we just lived it. If in fact Pruitt is doing his version of the Saban way next year is the year you’ll significantly better play. That’s all I’m saying


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> If you want to call it that. I know everyone is overlooking us at this point and everyone has every reason to. And I know everyone thinks using lasts years injuries is an excuse. But if you'd be honest,  you'd tell yourself,  at that magnitude,  it's understandable. WV lost Grier and they fell apart. But we lose most of our team and it's an excuse.
> 
> 
> They are 1 dimensional:
> ...



Well that didn't work out well.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 2, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Well that didn't work out well.


No it didn't.  I thought going into halftime,  we had the momentum.  We showed we could control the clock in the 2nd quarter,  but they got off to a fast start in the 3rd again and never looked back.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 2, 2018)

8 wins??????


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 2, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Well that didn't work out well.


If you substitute Tennessee everywhere he said WVU it makes more sense.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 2, 2018)

Brutal! 





Go Tigers!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 2, 2018)

Buck your team played like they were all true freshman and they got boat raced, again. 
Seems like you would reel in your predictions until Tn gets outta the toilet bowl.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2018)

This thread ought to be a sticky!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2018)

Daily Vols suck!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2018)

> They are 1 dimensional:
> WV has NFL caliber WRs and Grier is more than capable of getting it done. But past that, they don't have the talent. *On paper, we looked doomed.* We've got a true freshman at CB going up against NFL WR/s. But... Grier is horrible under pressure, Pruitt is going to take advantage of that and blitz early and often. Butch was a sorry game day coach, but he left plenty of talent, which most of yall are not aware of because they were injured last season. I'm not sure what to expect from the Nose when we're in 3-4, but the rest of our guys in the box are studs and unlike last year. We have them healthy for now. OLBs will keep pressure Grier and force bad throws and turnovers.



Pretty much how y'all looked on TV too!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Pretty much how y'all looked on TV too!


It Is what it is.  I think this staff gets its corrected.  Just watched Pruitts show and despite the loss, I feel a lot better after watching him break down the film.  The man don't make excuses,  he is a perfectionist and even on good plays he sees something to fix. He had our guys in the right position most of the time. They just couldn't execute for whatever reason.   Should have had a few more sacks for huge losses,  that could have impacted the game, but our guys were just short, couldn't wrap up etc. Anyway,  got to forget,  correct,  and move on. Build confidence over the next cupcakes and whip Florida on the 22nd


Despite the loss, he has these guys going in the right direction


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It Is what it is.  I think this staff gets its corrected.  Just watched Pruitts show and despite the loss, I feel a lot better after watching him break down the film.  The man don't make excuses,  he is a perfectionist and even on good plays he sees something to fix. He had our guys in the right position most of the time. They just couldn't execute for whatever reason.   Should have had a few more sacks for huge losses,  that could have impacted the game, but our guys were just short, couldn't wrap up etc. Anyway,  got to forget,  correct,  and move on. Build confidence over the next cupcakes and whip Florida on the 22nd
> 
> 
> Despite the loss, he has these guys going in the right direction


I'm just ragging ya all in fun, bud. Plus, we owe you for ragging us in the NC game thread. We're just giving y'all a little  of the love back. 

Y'all get a cupcake this Saturday. This is an opportunity for y'all to play a lot of players, and work out the kinks. If y'all don't win big this Saturday, y'all are in for another long year.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 3, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> I'm just ragging ya all in fun, bud. Plus, we owe you for ragging us in the NC game thread. We're just giving y'all a little  of the love back.
> 
> Y'all get a cupcake this Saturday. This is an opportunity for y'all to play a lot of players, and work out the kinks. If y'all don't win big this Saturday, y'all are in for another long year.


I know and I agree


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 3, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> A team that had a 50% win ratio and a defense that gave up close to 500 yards a game shouldn't have a #17 preseason ranking. So I overlooked them.  I'm not the only person here who has missed a pick.  How many of us picked Texas to lose to Maryland? I'll eat my crow for the loss, but don't make it more than it needs to be


I picked Maryland over Texas cause I'm a big 10 guy and know they are better than projected. They aren't going to win the conference but they'll win 8-9 games


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> set the tone for the Pruitt era.
> 
> Go Vols



YEP!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 4, 2018)

10uhC belongs in the ACC
That is all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> *WHY UT upsets WV*
> 
> .


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 5, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 10uhC belongs in the ACC
> That is all.


 Those are fighting words.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 5, 2018)

We just got worse.  Starting center that transferred from Bama had season ending injury at practice today


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We just got worse.  Starting center that transferred from Bama had season ending injury at practice today



So you’ll use ^that^ excuse for how many losses this year?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 6, 2018)

Man I'm glad I didn't start one of these threads...?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Man I'm glad I didn't start one of these threads...?




You're smarter than that.. Not by much..


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 6, 2018)

Element of surprise he said!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 6, 2018)

Lol,  Hey,  I was 6 in,  hyped as one could get 30 mins before the first game. I really thought we had a better chance.  Oh well.  Here's to hoping LSU will be to UGA, as WV was to UT. Would like to see some of yalls write ups


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Would like to see some of yalls write ups


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Lol,  Hey,  I was 6 in,  hyped as one could get 30 mins before the first game. I really thought we had a better chance.  Oh well.  Here's to hoping LSU will be to UGA, as WV was to UT. Would like to see some of yalls write ups



You know it’s become bad when your hope is another team beating a team you can’t.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 6, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> You know it’s become bad when your hope is another team beating a team you can’t.


Probably not this year,  but you never know.  Upsets happen almost every week


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 6, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We just got worse.  Starting center that transferred from Bama had season ending injury at practice today



Bama knew he was hurt before they let him leave.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Probably not this year,  but you never know.  Upsets happen almost every week



Never take anyone for granted. Any team can beat any team any week.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Never take anyone for granted. Any team can beat any team any week.



Except the Vols.. Those morons couldn't find a way to win an SEC game if their coach's career depended on it!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I still think we can pull out 8 wins.



There's a chance... You just have to win the next 2 and get your toilet bowl win! 

You care to make a wager on it??


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 13, 2018)

You want an avatar bet?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> You want an avatar bet?


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 13, 2018)

Count me in. One week it is. Vols win both games.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> Count me in. One week it is. Vols win both games.



Ummm... Too get to 8 wins the Vols need to win out!! Including the toilet bowl!


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 13, 2018)

That works. I'm still game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> That works. I'm still game.


Cool. One week Avatar bet it is! 

Let's see if Bucky wants in!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 14, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Except the Vols.. Those morons couldn't find a way to win an SEC game if their coach's career depended on it!


 2 ranked sec teams so far


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> 2 ranked sec teams so far


So you’re in for the Avatar bet and the Vols get that 8 win season. Cool!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 14, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you’re in for the Avatar bet and the Vols get that 8 win season. Cool!


As I remember, you didn't want the bet back when I proposed it.  Now in week 11 you want to anti up? I'm not sure we beat Missouri honestly.  This team has been too inconsistent and we're pretty banged up right now. I think we're capable of beating Mizzou,  but is the team that beat Auburn and Kentucky going to show up,  or the team that struggled with SC and Charlotte going to show up.  Ky was a good win,  but it's easy to pin your ears back and attack a one man team.  Although they dominated,  I'm not impressed.  Hopefully we come out with a pass happy gameplan and put up some points,  cause I have a feeling this will be a shoot out and if we run, run, pass, we're going to get behind like with WV


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2018)

you might as well go the avatar bet bucky. ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 14, 2018)

really. what is there to lose. keep it out a week Because im gonna have elfiiiii and slayer and footlong doggie, ssthug and celuse wearing bama avys til after the the bama clemson natty. ?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 14, 2018)

UGA has made things a lot easier for UT and Florida. We beat the two teams they had victories over like a rented mule. There is one and only one team in the east that scares anybody.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 14, 2018)

And as much as some would like it, it is not gonna get a lot better.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> As I remember, you didn't want the bet back when I proposed it.  Now in week 11 you want to anti up? I'm not sure we beat Missouri honestly.  This team has been too inconsistent and we're pretty banged up right now. I think we're capable of beating Mizzou,  but is the team that beat Auburn and Kentucky going to show up,  or the team that struggled with SC and Charlotte going to show up.  Ky was a good win,  but it's easy to pin your ears back and attack a one man team.  Although they dominated,  I'm not impressed.  Hopefully we come out with a pass happy gameplan and put up some points,  cause I have a feeling this will be a shoot out and if we run, run, pass, we're going to get behind like with WV


So, is that a yes or no? Week 11 and the Vols are back! What do you have to lose? An avatar for a week? Heck, you’re a Vol. you’ve had everything ripped from you over the last 4 coaches. What’s a week?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 15, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, is that a yes or no? Week 11 and the Vols are back! What do you have to lose? An avatar for a week? Heck, you’re a Vol. you’ve had everything ripped from you over the last 4 coaches. What’s a week?


The satisfaction of not having you,  rub it in my face, if we fail ! Lol


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 15, 2018)

Screw it.  Let's do it.  It's all for fun anyway


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Screw it.  Let's do it.  It's all for fun anyway


That’s all it’s about!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 15, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> really. what is there to lose. keep it out a week Because im gonna have elfiiiii and slayer and footlong doggie, ssthug and celuse wearing bama avys til after the the bama clemson natty. ?


That new blessing must be keeping you up all night. From that post it appears your delusional from lack of sleep. ? Go Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Screw it.  Let's do it.  It's all for fun anyway




Good job bud! I’ve drug you thru the worst stuff and to have you still around, you’ve earned a “nice” pass from me. I’ll be nice to you and Joe! Simple Avatars. Thanks for playing! I’ve ran every single Vol out of here besides you 2. I hate Vols more than anything in my life. I’d buy the both of you a beer and not think twice.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> That’s all it’s about!


Oh no. It’s personal for me. I hope Tennessee burns! The whole state!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Good job bud! I’ve drug you thru the worst stuff and to have you still around, you’ve earned a “nice” pass from me. I’ll be nice to you and Joe! Simple Avatars. Thanks for playing! I’ve ran every single Vol out of here besides you 2. I hate Vols more than anything in my life. I’d buy the both of you a beer and not think twice.


One beer then it’s back to hating the both of you! You are either with us or against us!

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 15, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Good job bud! I’ve drug you thru the worst stuff and to have you still around, you’ve earned a “nice” pass from me. I’ll be nice to you and Joe! Simple Avatars. Thanks for playing! I’ve ran every single Vol out of here besides you 2. I hate Vols more than anything in my life. I’d buy the both of you a beer and not think twice.


You see this,  Joe? I think it's a trap


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You see this,  Joe? I think it's a trap


You scared???


----------



## bullgator (Nov 15, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You see this,  Joe? I think it's a trap


Nah, Slayer is no fan of the Gators but we break bread just fine. 

Next year you join us for lunch.....good chance you can sit at the same table as us .


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> That’s all it’s about!



Are you in on this awesome deal too?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Good job bud! I’ve drug you thru the worst stuff and to have you still around, you’ve earned a “nice” pass from me. I’ll be nice to you and Joe! Simple Avatars. Thanks for playing! I’ve ran every single Vol out of here besides you 2. I hate Vols more than anything in my life. I’d buy the both of you a beer and not think twice.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Are you in on this awesome deal too?


Is you?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 16, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> You scared???


Nah, just poking at ya


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> That’s all it’s about!


good. cause you, charlie, elfiiiii and slayersux gonna be wearing a bama avatar from the seccg u til after the bama clemsux natty. ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 16, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> One beer then it’s back to hating the both of you! You are either with us or against us!
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!!


i hate yall. roll tide.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Is you?



I'm skrong if you skrong Brown


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2018)

I mean I'm in if you're in.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm skrong if you skrong Brown





SpotandStalk said:


> I mean I'm in if you're in.


What u talking about Willis?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> What u talking about Willis?



All I'm saying is the dogs are about to roll Bama


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> All I'm saying is the dogs are about to roll Bama


Yes they are. It’s going to be fun to watch


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 17, 2018)

Well that didn't take long. Just PM me my new avatar and I'll have it up first thing Monday.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2018)

joepuppy said:


> Well that didn't take long. Just PM me my new avatar and I'll have it up first thing Monday.


Man, that didn’t take long! I’m in West Virginia and heading back in a few hours. I’ll throw a few up tomorrow and you can choose. 
Sorry, but yesterday, I was a Missouri fan!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Man, that didn’t take long! I’m in West Virginia and heading back in a few hours. I’ll throw a few up tomorrow and you can choose.
> Sorry, but yesterday, I was a Missouri fan!!




Here's a few to choose from... If you notice the theme.. It's also to show the Bammers on this forum who the current SEC Champions. We won to get in, they paid to get their way in.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 19, 2018)

I dunno why I agreed to this.  I knew Missouri was going to beat us


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I dunno why I agreed to this.  I knew Missouri was going to beat us




You're still holding out hope that the Vols will be some what relevant.. They're not! There's still a chance for a participation trophy bowl.. Got to be Vandy.. 

What ya got for Vandy?


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 19, 2018)

I got nothing. I'm just gonna sit here with this avatar like Ralphie in his bunny suit in the Christmas Story.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 19, 2018)

I think we match up with Vandy better than Missouri.  How about if we beat Candy I drop this avi and you take one of my choice


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2018)

Right now it looks like three teams will go to a Bowl with a 5 and 7 record, just to fill them all up. It think it is way past time we put the Bowl season on a diet.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2018)

UT would be the top team on that list if they lose to Vandy, for the sheer number of fans they would bring.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Man, that didn’t take long! I’m in West Virginia and heading back in a few hours. I’ll throw a few up tomorrow and you can choose.
> Sorry, but yesterday, I was a Missouri fan!!


stay there slayer. kill stiff.


KyDawg said:


> UT would be the top team on that list if they lose to Vandy, for the sheer number of fans they would bring.


they will fit in just fine in shreeveport?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> stay there slayer. kill stiff.
> 
> they will fit in just fine in shreeveport?



I was thinking more like Montgomery. Montgomery is a party town.


----------

